

Jessica Alba is Hot, Mathematically Speaking - damien
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/08/25/nwiggle125.xml

======
phil
Here's some fun followup on this steaming pile:
[http://www.plasticbag.org/archives/2007/09/ben_goldacre_vs_c...](http://www.plasticbag.org/archives/2007/09/ben_goldacre_vs_clari/)

------
mhb
0.69 vs 0.7? If that precision reflects accuracy, how did they get it?

~~~
raju
I agree... but in all honesty, I don't think I need a mathematically derived
formula to tell me that...:D

------
Masapena
25/36=0,69444... Looks more like 0.69 than 0.70.

------
palish
"The Jessica Alba sashay beat off competition"?

